# Stand design and DIY lid



## Lloydminster (May 1, 2019)

Anyone have an idea for a plywood stand design to hold a 40 gallon breeder and 20 gallon standard underneath? Also anyone have an idea for a diy glass or plexi lid?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Any reason why it has to be plywood? You could make a 2 x 4 stand very easily. I like that construction because every thing is easy to get at. There are a number of great how-to videos on the internet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydminster (May 1, 2019)

I typed plywood but meant 2x4 

Do you think it would be better to have 2 20s stacked and 2 40s stacked or a 40 over a 20?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Two 20s and two 40s would be more economical for space, and materials. But the 40s are more visible when higher.



Lloydminster said:


> I typed plywood but meant 2x4
> 
> Do you think it would be better to have 2 20s stacked and 2 40s stacked or a 40 over a 20?


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I agree 2 x 40s side by side on a lower platform with 20s above would be the most efficient and economical and efficient. That would allow for 2 x 40s with 3 X 24” tanks above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking more along the lines of two different stands. For one stand, I would probably do 40s on one side and 20s on the other. Or maybe 40s on the top and 20s on the bottom, with room for storage or a canister filter.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

That would work too ... I guess it’s up to this hobbyist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Plywood give you the finished look but dues require a bit more finishing skills and associated tools. 
2x4 is a bit rough and still need to be wrapped with plywood for the finished look.
If you want finished look, save the 2x4 and go straight plywood. Plywood stand is stronger and sturdier than 2x4 stand if build properly. 
I have seem 1x2 stands screwed together with drywall screw for a 33 gallon that stood for years.
Painted birch plywood looks good even with unfinished edges - done one for a store in Surrey near Guildford.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Plywood give you the finished look but dues require a bit more finishing skills and associated tools. 
2x4 is a bit rough and still need to be wrapped with plywood for the finished look.
If you want finished look, save the 2x4 and go straight plywood. Plywood stand is stronger and sturdier than 2x4 stand if build properly. 
I have seem 1x2 stands screwed together with drywall screw for a 33 gallon that stood for years.
Painted birch plywood looks good even with unfinished edges - done one for a store in Surrey near Guildford.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I used a combo of plywood and hardwood for my stand. Turned out looking pretty good in my opinion... I'll see if I can find instructions on here how to post photos - it's a very simple design for a display stand, but it is probably not what you're looking for... You're looking for more of a racking system it sound like - in which case 2x4 will be the cheapest and most flexible (in terms of design) I think.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/8z6MKFTtfdLuMurZA
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4M4JmCRz7xCkBw9R7


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure if those pictures work. But it's a pretty basic design. The ends are made of a piece of 3/4" thick red oak plywood panel sandwiched between two legs, which are made from red oak 2x2's. The 2x2 legs and plywood panel are glued and screwed (pocket screws).

I used solid red oak for the stretchers across the front, and 3/4" plywood for the stretches across the back. THere is a solid 1/4 plywood panel across the entire back, which gives it a lot of strength.


----------

